

Find the best templating engine for your project - jordhy
http://garann.github.com/template-chooser/

======
vaneck
I think a better title would be "Find the best templating engine for your
_Javascript_ project".

Lazy bug report: if you switch options too fast (probably while the fadeout/in
is still running) the change doesn't get reflected in the list.

------
AlexCP
I think you could improve the site dramatically by using a more readable font.

------
johnpolacek
JsRender should probably be on there. <https://github.com/BorisMoore/jsrender>

